# What is it worth?



## golfergreg (Jun 6, 2010)

I Found a Gravely ser.# J70038, in a barn. It ia a custom convertable that someone put a elect. start on it. I know it's of 1971 vintage. The motor runs strong whith no smoke. It has a 30" mower, sulky, rotory cultivator and snow plow. It's in good shape. Any idea of the value of this machine?


----------

